# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Acne producten index

## D1ana

Hallo iedereen, 

Na jaren en jaren last gehad te hebben van acne heb ik zoals vele lotgenoten echt alles geprobeerd om er vanaf te komen. De oplossing is niet voor iedereen hetzelfde en we hebben niet allemaal dezelfde spullen geprobeerd. Vandaar dat ik in dit topic wil gaan bijhouden welke producten jullie allemaal gebruikt hebben en welke goed en slecht werkten. Zo kunnen we elkaar helpen aan oplossingen en mensen die nieuw zijn met acne een enorme zoektocht besparen. 
Mijn oplossing voor gemiddelde tot behoorlijke acne was stomen met steambags van huidzuivering.nl. Verder heb ik middelen als Clearasil, Tea Tree oil, Zarqa lotion en A. Vogel geprobeerd, met wisselende effecten!
Graag al jullie ervaringen!  :Smile: 

*Zeer goed resultaat*
- Steambags van huidzuivering.nl

*Goed/redelijk resultaat*
- A. Vogel (viola tricolor)
- Tea Tree oil

*Weinig/geen resultaat*
- Zarqa lotion
- Groene thee

*Verslechtering van de acne*
- Clearasil wash 
- Clearasil pads

----------


## sandervdmeer

Gladskin!! te bestellen op www.gladskin.com Werkt bizar goed! Je ziet direct het verschil!

Gr.

----------


## Blizzard

Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.

Trap er niet in!!

----------


## MOlthof

Helaas werkt Gladskin ook niet voor iedereen, maar alléén dragers van de Staphylococcus aureus bacterie, zoals uitgelegd op onze website. Daarnaast duurt het ook vaak enkele weken voordat een duidelijk effect zichtbaar wordt. Voor vragen kunt u ons altijd bereiken via [email protected]. 
Mvg,
Namens het Gladskin Team,
Marjolein




> Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.
> 
> Trap er niet in!!

----------


## ddt4571

Pillen tegen Acne - derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## KarelZandvoort

Hallo! Ik heb nu al 2 jaar lang acne en wat bij mij toch geholpen heeft is limoensap en tandpasta. Verder merk ik wel wanneer ik chocola of chips eet dat mijn acne meteen erger wordt.

Edit: Ik heb een kijkje op deze site genomen: http://www.acnegenezen.nl/ en heb hier een paar goede tips gevonden. Voortaan doe ik nu een ijsklontje op de puist, dat werkt echt heel goed!

----------

